# Dog tails not pig tails!



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

how cute is this?
finally able to get her to "put head down" on my lap- by cammand as I thought her to do this in order to clean her eyes and put in hair stuff- did it at first by pushing head down while petting her head- then get rubber band ready through fingers as i'm still petting and grab hold of hair- while other hand is still petting and pushing head down- took a while- but i think she realized that if she fought it it'd hurt- cuz i'd still pull to try to get hair in without losing grib of what i had! i know some others were having problems getting ponies into hair so just thought i'd share


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:wub: :wub: See, the puppy stage is already moving along-she's following commands quite well-if you ask me :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

OMG...she is just adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww, she looks Precious!!! :wub: Love that last photo!


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, what an accomplishment. I hope to do just as well when I get my little girl! rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how cute is that??? Great job with 'teaching' her to get her head still!! I need to work with chowder on that - he's a wild man when I try to mess with his topknot!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg she is soooooooooo cute. 
I'm so glad I don't have to deal w/ ponytails, lol. When I wash Ollie's face I often have to hold him by the beard--it doesn't hurt him. I've also found that he is MUCH better behaved when I put him on the grooming table w/ the noose thingy around his neck (I have one of those mini petedge ones) than if I just put him on the former place I used to groom him which was on top of the clothes dryer (on a towel).


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

yes- she's doing tons better- i got her, with treats in my hand of course, to sit, lay, and roll over!!! so cute
and thought she was fully potty trained but found poop in my room the other day and a wet spot! ugh.... but really i'd say 95% going on pee pad!
now the biting my hand- is getting old- but when she does- i put her away in play pen or put hands behind back


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You could also try putting some Bitter Apple Spray on your fingers for the biting.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's soooooo adorable. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's beautiful baby! The pictures are so cute.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh Dawn, Sophie is just adorable. I love the two pony tails. I have tried that with my Sophie, but they don't want to stay in very long. I am thinking maybe her hair isn't thick enough. It stays in nicely with one and I even get to put a bow on top of the band. Woo Hoo!! I always feel like I have accomplished so much when we are done with her morning grooming. 

Teeth rubbed/wiped with the teeth wipes, (preparing for the tooth brush) face washed and hair done daily and doggie perfume (baby powder scent) about once a week........all with cookies sitting just out of reach but with two, big black eyes starring at them - so patiently. She is actually pretty good. Not sure how this happened, but I've been very lucky with her. I sing and talk to her during this time. She is probably thinking °°°If I be real good, maybe this singing will stop°°° 

Sherry


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so glad things are working out better for you. Puppies can be demanding, but in the end - it's oh so worth it! It took me close to a year to get Abbey to lay her head down to do her top knot, but I never gave up. Life is good


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww............too cute!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

absolutely adorable


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

omg!!! too cute for words!! can I squeeze her???
:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> how cute is this?
> finally able to get her to "put head down" on my lap- by cammand as I thought her to do this in order to clean her eyes and put in hair stuff- did it at first by pushing head down while petting her head- then get rubber band ready through fingers as i'm still petting and grab hold of hair- while other hand is still petting and pushing head down- took a while- but i think she realized that if she fought it it'd hurt- cuz i'd still pull to try to get hair in without losing grib of what i had! i know some others were having problems getting ponies into hair so just thought i'd share
> 
> 
> ...


So cute.... I'm struggling with Nayla. She won't let me tie her hair. I have tried treats. She's only 3 1/2 months. Not much hair to grab. I'm going to try your technique.


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> You could also try putting some Bitter Apple Spray on your fingers for the biting. [/B]


Thank you, Nayla loves hands, feets, elbow, anything she can get a bite. I'm going to put on some apply spray on my hands when I get home.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

> So cute.... I'm struggling with Nayla. She won't let me tie her hair. I have tried treats. She's only 3 1/2 months. Not much hair to grab. I'm going to try your technique.[/B]


when was she born? Sophie's about the same age i think- nov 21st is her birth date and she doesn't have a lot of hair either! just do it so she gets used to it


----------

